

Seth's Blog: Making vs. Taking - twampss
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/12/making-vs-takin.html

======
brm
I don't think he has a valid point... everything is taking, there isnt really
"making" any more just recombination of factors...

Saying that Making is something like creating Sugared Cereal for Adults misses
the fact that you've still just taken the sugared cereal concept and tweaked
it

~~~
brm
Innovation is much different than creation and its also much different than
ripping something off, but he fails to make this distinction...

